
PIPA's Own Sponsors Backing Off Bill; Ask Senate To Hold Off On Voting - llambda
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120113/15120617405/pipas-own-sponsors-backing-off-bill-ask-senate-to-hold-off-voting.shtml
======
hiptobecubic
Wait for the froth to settle down and then dig it up again and pass it with
virtually no contest later. Standard play and I don't see why it should be
hailed as some kind of "victory for the internet".

~~~
Vivtek
Speak for yourself. I see "the Internet" getting increasingly aware of the
need to act politically to keep what we've got. They will absolutely keep
trying to pass laws like this - but maybe this one won't pass.

We didn't have anything like this kind of organization or response to the
DMCA, even though I think we all felt a similar outrage (of course the DMCA
doesn't overreach to this extent). This is new. This is progress.

~~~
jerf
I disagree, the DMCA caused a huge outcry on the Internet of 14 years ago.
It's just "the Internet" was _much_ smaller. Much much much smaller. In 1998
my non-technical family had heard of the internet. In 2012 they live on it. It
was slow, but the accumulated change has been enormous.

~~~
Vivtek
No, no, I expressed myself poorly. There was a huge outcry - _on the
Internet_. It stopped on the Internet, too, and the DMCA passed with
Washington entirely ignoring us. What's bowling me over is, yeah, the
Internet's way bigger now. It's big enough we're actually getting noticed.

It's blowing my mind - similar to when I first saw a URL on a semi tractor
trailer. It's one thing to know something's coming, and quite another to _see
it happen_.

(Edited for italics. Is anybody else having real troubles with G+ and HNN
having different markdown for italics?)

~~~
ldd-
The internet is big, but please don't think for a moment that awareness of
SOPA/PIPA is big at all . . . "normals" have absolutely zero clue about what
it is . . . even many who aren't "normals" aren't aware.

As tech/internet professionals, we often forget the echo chamber we live in .
. . we all read the same publications and participate in the same communities.
Awareness/publication outside those communities is negligible. As an example,
take a look at the blackoutsopa campaign on Twitter . . . 10,000 people (I'm
one of them, by the way) out of 180 million on Twitter?? . . . the most recent
claim I saw is that those 10,000 people have 20 million followers . . . in
aggregate, sure . . . wouldn't be surprised if it was a net of only 1 million
. . . if that.

That said, it's impressive that the anti-SOPA/PIPA campaign has had an
outsized impact for its population, but there is a LONG way to go before the
rest of the internet has even the slightest hint anything is even going on . .
. and I do think FB/Google/Wiki/Tumblr blackouts would be needed to get there.

~~~
substack
> "normals" have absolutely zero clue about what it is

I was surprised to hear my relatively non-technical father ask me back in
December if SOPA was as bad as he had heard. Discussion of this legislation
seems to be making it out into the mainstream press in bits and pieces. NPR
has done several segments on it that I know of for instance.

------
nextparadigms
Update: Harry Reid apparently cannot hear you. He has come out with a
statement saying that the cloture vote will continue on January 24th, despite
the concerns of so many Senators (even co-sponsors of the bill) because it's
"too important to delay."

